# Pike n' Perch



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Check out this pike pic I found online. No more perch! :lol:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> No more perch!


Not sure if that's a perch, but no more fish that's for sure.

great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

yep thats a trout 
my paps was telling me that they have teeth in there throat that point towards their stomach!
they make special long pliers so you don't have to stick your hand in there mouth.
o yeah... nice pic


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

hmm. almost looks like a bass?


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Was thinking the same thing maanjus looks like a small mouth to me.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This summer in Devils Lake we found 2 dead northerns that both had a white bass stuck sideways in their mouths. Pretty crazy how these northern would try and eat these fairly large white bass.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

thats looks like a bass not a perch


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

Up at my lake we found a good 25 incher dead with a big blue gill stickin out of his mouth.

I almost positive that that's a smallie, not a perch.


----------

